# best sea sickness med



## Justin618

Dad is planning a trip to the rigs soon and more often then none I get sick. Its that initial sickness and then im "better" but still feel like crap. I really wanna do this overnighter to the rigs and don't want to be sick.

ive tried drammamine. Anyone have any good recommendations, when to take it etc. Since I will be out a while should I take every 4 hour etc?

Thanks. Ill try just about any recommendation.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

This is coming from working on a boat as a deckhand and growing up fishing: the most effective sea sickness medication is the patch that you put behind your ear. I have honestly never seen someone that wore one get sick.


----------



## Justin618

Ok thanks. Ill give that a try. Now since its a long trip should I change it out every X hours? Ill check what box says too.


----------



## CCC

Bonine, HANDS down !!!!! Get it over the counter ay any drug store, big thing is take it the night before your trip and then in the morning too. It WORKS !!!!!!!


----------



## Justin618

Could I take that with patch? Or is that overkill? Keep suggestions coming. Thanks.


----------



## Kenton

Beer.


----------



## Justin618

Kenton said:


> Beer.


Sounds funny, but my dad actually told me to pound a few beers while in the sound heading out. It might work.


----------



## onemorecast

+1 Bonnine!! Good stuff!!


----------



## TailRazor

Definitely eat a good meal with whichever meds he decides prior to.


----------



## amarcafina

If you think about it and plan for it you will get it .. just don't think about it .. It's a mental state, or everyone would get sick.. I never have, guess I have to many other thing to think about.


----------



## Liquid Fun

I don't get sea sick but have friends who do and they use that patch behind the ear and don't have a problem. As stated you do need to put it on the night so it will work. As far as changing out I would ask a pharmacist as they can give you the best answer on how to properly take.


----------



## sealark

I stayed seasick for my 20 years in the navy and I tried everything. Now I never get sick. For some the medicine works for some it never does. try them. For me it was aging and just putting up with it and growing out of it.


----------



## kahala boy

Go ask the pharmacist if you can take the patch and bonine. When you folks plan on doing this? If you going out this weekend, I am available. Drink ginger ale the whole time. Ginger supposed to help sea sickness too. Hama


----------



## ironman172

bonine hands down, never got sick using it, did feel queezy a couple times that a ginger ale solved that, while on the water.


----------



## Xpac

I used to use Bonine and now use the patch. Bonine worked for me 90% of the time, the patch works 100% for me so far. A few tips I learned over the years:
take either med the night before a few hours before you plan to sleep
don't drink alcohol the night before
eat a decent breakfast
no coffee or caffeine drinks in the morning
keep snacking all day

works for me and im very prone to sea sickness


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Liquid Fun said:


> I don't get sea sick but have friends who do and they use that patch behind the ear and don't have a problem. As stated you do need to put it on the night so it will work. As far as changing out I would ask a pharmacist as they can give you the best answer on how to properly take.


Joe Pattie can defiantly keep you from being seasick.....


----------



## lettheairout

Drink ginger ale. Make sure it is made with real ginger. And snack on ginger snaps.


----------



## kahala boy

Justin, also, go get some pickled ginger that they use for sushi. snack on them....


----------



## Justin618

kahala boy said:


> Justin, also, go get some pickled ginger that they use for sushi. snack on them....


Alright ill find some. Ill let you know whats going on. Dads in Italy on business. Hopefully I can go and I think he wanted to this weekend, but not sure. He gets back friday so give him a call.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Kenton said:


> Beer.


And Kentucky Fried Chicken, while sitting in the tower trolling for bait 90 degrees to the running seas . :whistling:

Dress right for the conditions. Lightly layer for the anticipated weather... Don't drink the evening before. Utilize a patch or some other motion sickness potion if you think you need it. Stay cool and if possible, away from boat/engine exhaust. 
I've done some power hurling offshore... cool breeze in the face, eyes on the horizon or a nap in a cool location always helped me.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

Kenton said:


> Beer.


 I somewhat agree. 
As a child I got sick on every trip offshore. I did fine underway until we stopped for bottom fishing, then it was hurl city. After I became old enough to legally drink a few beers, I never have been sick again but once, while laying in a 100 degree bilge breathing diesel fumes, putting a prop shaft back in a transmission coupling that had worked loose. Not enough beer and too much diesel fumes.


----------



## sailfish23

I used to get sick every single time we would go out when I was younger...but now that I guess I grew out of it I'm good. But I used to take 1 drammamine before I went to bed the night before and one as soon as I woke up! Then like every six or four hours on the dot. And that woukd help out tremendously. But it was not hullet proof, therefore if and when I did blow chunks...I made sure every morning and night before I ate something that wasent goin to be super harsh on me comin back up and if it was realistic I would jump in the water after I chunked the monkey. Idk why but those two precautions always helped me out a lot! 

Good luck and post pics of the trip! Should crush the tuna right now!!


----------



## Justin618

sailfish23 said:


> I used to get sick every single time we would go out when I was younger...but now that I guess I grew out of it I'm good. But I used to take 1 drammamine before I went to bed the night before and one as soon as I woke up! Then like every six or four hours on the dot. And that woukd help out tremendously. But it was not hullet proof, therefore if and when I did blow chunks...I made sure every morning and night before I ate something that wasent goin to be super harsh on me comin back up and if it was realistic I would jump in the water after I chunked the monkey. Idk why but those two precautions always helped me out a lot!
> 
> Good luck and post pics of the trip! Should crush the tuna right now!!



There ain't no way I'm jumping in the water. No way in hell. But I will take advice on food and pills


----------



## weedline

use whatever makes u more confident and u wont be as likely to get sick 90% is mental i once had a woman on the boat who was who was deathly ill before we hit the jettys when it was like a lake then again i have had kids out there in 6 ft seas when i was getting my but kicked just trying to work and they did fine for 8 hours if u take the pills start taking the day before so they are in your system and the best advice i can give u is stay out of the cabin and try at all costs to avoid the head for the first 2 hours if u make the first 2 hours u will be fine good luck


----------



## DAWGONIT

> Drink ginger ale. Make sure it is made with real ginger. And snack on ginger snaps.


++ on this as some of my friends will tell you.
Good luck & catch 'em up.


----------



## JVT

A little diesel exhaust while reading the NYC phonebook?

A good night's sleep before has always helped me...along with not drinking too much. Nothing worse than very little sleep on a major hangover.


----------



## a

Justin618 said:


> There ain't no way I'm jumping in the water. No way in hell. But I will take advice on food and pills


I got real hot one day…and jumped off the bow..a strong current took me down the side of the boat. I quickly gabbed the transom, and climbed back on….just as a pissed hammerhead tried to take a bite out of our outboard….i dont "cool off" anymore.


----------



## sailfish23

a said:


> I got real hot one day…and jumped off the bow..a strong current took me down the side of the boat. I quickly gabbed the transom, and climbed back on….just as a pissed hammerhead tried to take a bite out of our outboard….i dont "cool off" anymore.


lord have mercy on your soul....if that would have happened to me i would have $hit myself then fainted, then never got back in the water ever again!


----------



## Justin618

a said:


> I got real hot one day…and jumped off the bow..a strong current took me down the side of the boat. I quickly gabbed the transom, and climbed back on….just as a pissed hammerhead tried to take a bite out of our outboard….i dont "cool off" anymore.




I was sick really bad one day while in highschool. My friend and his uncle kept telling me to jump in. I was at the bow puking over and about a 6-8ft mako swam right under my face. Glad I never jumped in


----------



## Justin618

Went out today. I took a Bonine about 10-11 last night and then again at about 430. Pass was calm and we started catching bait and I was doing great, so I figured it would be a good day of fishing...not so fast. On our way out I could start to feel it and got sick. I laid down most of the day and fished some. I tried to fish but I was already past that point of no return so after a little of standing and rocking it would get to me. We did end up catching a good amount of snapper and an amberjack. Threw out some live snapper and sharks kept hitting them but no hookups. Did see about a 6-8ft I'd guess bull shark follow my bait up. 

Next time I may try bodine and the patch. I just get so frustrated bc I want to fish but cant.


----------



## destincabo

onemorecast said:


> +1 Bonnine!! Good stuff!!


x2 Bonine the night before you go


----------



## jaster

Chum and reload!!!!!


----------



## bluedawg1

*Bluedawg1*

x2 on the bonine the night before, and the next morning of the trip !!!! Always have a Ginger Ale or Coke handy. Eat breakfast that Morning also.


----------



## Scruggspc

The wrist band that puts pressure on the nerve on the under side of your wrist. It works for me without the drowsy effective the meds can give you.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

The patch is called Scopolamine. Check the spelling but one patch is good for three days.I work offshore and have seen over 20+ ft seas in my time and never got sick when I wore one


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

went to dr and got a bottle,he offered patchs also


----------



## KingCrab

Scopolamine, bonine, Etc. U can Get A script for Phenegren which works real well. A lot of boat Capt's take it when its rough. When u get sea sick u overheat. Don't jump in the water, Take a 5 gallon bucket & get cool sea water & dump it over your head & wet a towel for around your neck. That helps a ton. I used to hurl all the time. Cant read a paper riding in a car. I drink a beer as soon as the engine fires up on the boat & we start moving. Do all your hook tying & rigging on the way out. Do as little focusing on say lines & knots while out there. Don't look at horizon. Stay at center rear of boat. Least amount of movement is there. Don't get tore up the night before . Eat on the way out. Did I say Beer? Bring enough for u & anyone else.  U should have enough beer to make it out there, Back, Clean up the boat & fish, ETC.


----------



## 301bLLC

My experiences:
I usually get sick 1-2 hours after anchoring. I have tried the patch, the patch with dramamine and it never made a difference. Last week I was anticipating an offshore trip and tried a less drowsy Bonine the day before. I felt like I was stoned for 2 full days. I'd rather be sea sick! My eye lids were so heavy I could barely keep them open. It really sucked on the drive home when the weather cancelled the trip! Next time I'm just going to keep a full belly, nibble pickled ginger and sip ginger ale.


----------



## Xpac

301bLLC I still get sick with the patch too especially when anchored for a while. One thing that helps is going out as often as possible and eventually my tolerance builds pretty high. That being said, i havent been out in a month so I need to get my butt out there lol.


----------



## captken

*When they legalize Marijuana seasickness will go away.*

Pot isn't always an instant cure but one toot usually cures seasickness. Luckily I've never been prone to seasickness so I've never had to use the pot remedy. I've seen it work for others a lot of times.

I am not endorsing pot here. I haven't had a puff in close to 50 years but I have absolutely no problem with it. I will definitely vote for its legalization.


----------



## Rickpcfl

There was an episode of Mythbusters where they tried all the various remedies. I can't remember if they tried Bonine, but I do think they tested Dramamine.

The most effective remedy was ginger root. I think they all did well with it. 


I took my family to Universal Studios a few months back. I rode all the outdoor rides with no problem. But the indoor 3-d and 4-d rides messed me up. I was a few seconds away from hurling on the Simpson ride. For some reason, the smell and graphics did me in. I bought some Dramamine but it did no good. If I go back, I'll try the Bonine.


----------



## LD31

Get some Rx Zofran, its the best I have ever seen, it's a chemo nausea drug and about the best there is, that with ginger capsules and drink ginger ale. Bland diet for 12 hrs before going. I have never seen anything work as well as the Zofran.


----------



## Westend

Dramamine/Bonnie are great but you have to start taking them the night before the trip and it's best to continue to take them throughout the trip. I think it is also very important to drink plenty of fluids starting 48 hrs ahead of time. Lastly, bringing some crystallized ginger or even ginger ale is a good idea, anything with ginger will help settle the stomach. For most preventing sea sickness is all about preperation...good luck on your trip!


----------



## Chapman5011

Justin618 said:


> Sounds funny, but my dad actually told me to pound a few beers while in the sound heading out. It might work.


I don't get sick either when I'm offshore. So it must be the beer.


----------



## Chapman5011

Just dont go hang out at the florabama drinking liquor until 2 a.m. And you should be fine. Just keep busy and try not to think about getting sick. 
Once you think about sickness, you WILL start to get sick.


----------



## MSViking

We keep Zofran on the boat and it is a miracle drug, but its use is for once you are already sick. We have tried them all. One thing to keep in mind is that everyone's body reacts different to different meds. Most people can't stay awake on Dramamine, same with bonine. Scopolamine gives most people massive dry mouth as well as dilated pupils which can be tough in bright sunlight. Ginger will work but you need to start a couple days before hand. If you have the time and the ginger tablets, start eating them two day s before hand and have Zofran on standby. That's what my kids do.


----------



## Sean Summers

The behind the ear patch is scopolamine. The patch is good for 72 hrs. Put it on the night before you go and you will be bullet proof for the whole trip. It makes you a little drowsy at first so if you put it on before going to bed the night prior you will sleep like a baby and be able to head offshore in the morning with confidence.


----------



## Justin618

Forgot about this thread and putting an update.

Well, we didn't do the rigs but we went about 25miles. Initially I was good. Usually when we stop to catch bait I start to feel it. I was catching bait, dehooking, Walking around etc and I was fine. Then we headed south and started to feel it. I got sick a few times. Tried to do some fishing but wasn't any fun. We did good but it was miserable.

This was with bonine. I'm trying patch next time. Maybe it just takes time. When I was in army and we would catch a helicopter ride for a mission I'd get sick and then after time it went away.


----------



## Huntinman

Ice cold beers and cold fried chicken.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Burnt Drag

It's important to remember what you're putting in your stomach. If you're prone to seasickness, drinking coffee, milk, or orange juice is not the thing for you. Leave greasy foods alone. Sausage bisquits and egg mc muffins are a no no. My wife recommends bonine to our customers because Dramamine puts people to sleep. Bonine seems to be more effective, but like South AL Slayer says, the patch is the best. That said, the patch isn't 100%.


----------



## bigrick

captken said:


> Pot isn't always an instant cure but one toot usually cures seasickness. Luckily I've never been prone to seasickness so I've never had to use the pot remedy. I've seen it work for others a lot of times.
> 
> I am not endorsing pot here. I haven't had a puff in close to 50 years but I have absolutely no problem with it. I will definitely vote for its legalization.


Weed is what I used to use. Will cure nausea like nothing else. As far as legal things go the patches are the easiest to use and most effective.


----------



## bcahn

Motioneaze!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/MotionEaze-Motion-Sickness-Medication-5ml/16199934

Bought this stuff, tried for the first time last week, worked within 5 minutes with no drowsiness! No more Dramamine for me!


----------



## devinsdad

I used to be prone to it as well when I was a kid and did eventually get over it for the most part. Still gets me every now and then. I have tried the beer thing but beer fills me up quickly and can actually make it worse. Take one or two shots of a good bourbon and it really takes the edge off. It is true that thinking abot seasickness will actually make you sick. Bourbon will relax you enough to think, "Ha- I don't give a shit!"


----------



## MaxP

How are you guys that use Zofran getting them? Generic Zofran is $30/pill. I doubt insurance will cover it for sea sickness.


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Go see your Doctor! You have an inner-ear problem that can be fixed. The little drop of liquid in your inner ear that tells you what is up and what is down, is firing bad signals to your brain. I had the same issue on helicopters in the Army. The medic gave me something and it never happened again.


----------



## 301bLLC

MaxP said:


> How are you guys that use Zofran getting them? Generic Zofran is $30/pill. I doubt insurance will cover it for sea sickness.


I just got my bottle. It was $35 for like 30 or 40 pills. It was generic.


----------



## MaxP

301bLLC said:


> I just got my bottle. It was $35 for like 30 or 40 pills. It was generic.


Insurance covered them for motion sickness?


----------



## Katartizo

Justin618 said:


> Forgot about this thread and putting an update.
> 
> Well, we didn't do the rigs but we went about 25miles. Initially I was good. Usually when we stop to catch bait I start to feel it. I was catching bait, dehooking, Walking around etc and I was fine. Then we headed south and started to feel it. I got sick a few times. Tried to do some fishing but wasn't any fun. We did good but it was miserable.
> 
> This was with bonine. I'm trying patch next time. Maybe it just takes time. When I was in army and we would catch a helicopter ride for a mission I'd get sick and then after time it went away.


I know that feeling in the helicopter. When I was in the army, we air lifted in our jeeps. We drove on and they strapped the jeeps down. They told us to stay in the jeep. About 5 minutes in the air and I was waving the guy away from me. He was standing there in his starched fatigues and I barfed all over him.

About 28 years ago I was working the head boat Sweet Jody over in Destin. I had gone out about 15-20 times with no problem. On this trip I stood at the back of the boat and cut up 50lbs of frozen squid without looking up. We were several miles out when I finished. Only 3 ft seas and the minute I looked up, I puked everywhere. Seasick sucks. What sucks more is baiting and removing fish off of a group of people that came down from New York that had no clue what they were doing. Two deck hands for 50 people means no mercy. I think I puked 20 times during that trip. Only thing that was good about that trip, one guy caught a nice cobia and he thought it was a shark, so me and the other deck hand ended up with most of that. We tried to convince him that it was a fish that everyone wants. He said we were messing with him.

I never got sick again. I was scared to go out again. But the urge to fish got me and I went.
I take phenergan for nausea caused by my cancer. They have had me try 3-4 different nausea meds and it is the only one that works. I advise taking it we'll in advance before getting on the water. Sip cold drink..


----------



## 301bLLC

MaxP said:


> Insurance covered them for motion sickness?


I paid cash.


----------



## MaxP

301bLLC said:


> I paid cash.


damn, Target wanted $700 when my wife was pregnant.


----------



## jvalhenson

another plus 1 for zofran. i used to get sick all the time and i would do the drammamine the day before thing and all the other tricks. Worked most of the time but sometimes didnt. When the wife was prego she was prescribed zofran and really never needed them so I started throwing one in my bag to take offshore. When I would first feel it coming on pop that zofran and within seconds that feeling was gone and no hint of it coming back that day. I was able to put away a pretty supply of them with the ones the wife got with our 2 kids and since I only need one about every 5th trip or so they last quit a while for me. As far as the price I dont know they cost us like 5 bucks at walmart but like I said that was with insurance copay with the wife being prego so no clue what they cost otherwise.


----------



## redfish99999

*Try ginger root*

Get real ginger root and cut a dime sized piece......place between cheek and gum....it's hot...don't chew....

works for me....... no bad effects


----------



## captken

*Eat only round crackers and cookies.*

The corners on square crackers hurt like heck when they come up fast.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

My Dad would always say that laying under an oak tree would always cure sea sickness.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Beer. And I'm not joking.


----------



## RMS

aroundthehorn said:


> Beer. And I'm not joking.


This, and I'm not joking either.


----------



## aroundthehorn

RMS said:


> This, and I'm not joking either.


It could be anything fizzy, maybe, but since I have been of age I will drink one or two on the way out. Did it today, actually. Kind of like Alka Seltzer, an early beer on the water keeps my stomach settled and relaxes me.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Pot


----------



## tbaxl

kahala boy said:


> Go ask the pharmacist if you can take the patch and bonine. When you folks plan on doing this? If you going out this weekend, I am available. Drink ginger ale the whole time. Ginger supposed to help sea sickness too. Hama


What he said, my family drinks Ginger Ale and it appears to work. That and just plain getting used to the movement.


----------



## Jesfgse

it's hot...don't chew....


----------



## willr86

Justin618 said:


> Dad is planning a trip to the rigs soon and more often then none I get sick. Its that initial sickness and then im "better" but still feel like crap. I really wanna do this overnighter to the rigs and don't want to be sick.
> 
> ive tried drammamine. Anyone have any good recommendations, when to take it etc. Since I will be out a while should I take every 4 hour etc?
> 
> Thanks. Ill try just about any recommendation.


Use the perscription patch called Tranderimscop. I am the most motion sickness little bitch, but i have been in 5-6 ft seas and im not even blinking at getting sick. put it on about 12hrs before you go behind your ear and you will have not problem


----------

